# what can go in with axies?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have heard that nothing can go in with axies, as they will nibble on their gills and most likely get eaten by the axies too.
Thats a shame as I wanted a hermit crab or two to go in there, as I like the fact you can have painted shells for them.
Is there anything that can go in with axies at all apart from plants?
I dont want anything to hurt them, and there is nothing I can think of that will successfully live with them.


----------



## Kevin_D (Oct 16, 2007)

Hermit Crabs are terrestrial, they will drown if kept with a Axolotl, they're care is completly different. You could try to keep Freshwater Shrimp with Axolotl's, they will eventually get eaten though. I keep Sirens, which are similar to Axolotl's, and keep Guppies, Minnows and two species of Shrimp with them. The River Shrimp are sometimes eaten, but they ignore the Fish, and Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

nothing really - everythign will get eaten or eat/hurt axy i have 3 HUGE apple snails in with mine - for a splash of colour.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

what size are your axis? my two are in a two foot tank, and are about 6inches or so. alot of growing to do. So huge apple snails wouldnt hurt them or get eaten?
I used to have a lovely yellow apple snail in with my mums fish years ago. i loved it but it got eaten


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

about 8 or so inches. i picked HUGE snails. so they woudlt get eaten, and if they had baies well - they are extra food for the axys


BlackRose said:


> what size are your axis? my two are in a two foot tank, and are about 6inches or so. alot of growing to do. So huge apple snails wouldnt hurt them or get eaten?
> I used to have a lovely yellow apple snail in with my mums fish years ago. i loved it but it got eaten


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

apple snails have seen known to eat the heads or turtles!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ya what?


drummerkid1993 said:


> apple snails have seen known to eat the heads or turtles!!!


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ya what?


there was a guy on th shelled section who had apple snails in his tank and it tried to eat the turtle head!


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Kevin_D said:


> Hermit Crabs are terrestrial, they will drown if kept with a Axolotl, they're care is completly different. You could try to keep Freshwater Shrimp with Axolotl's, they will eventually get eaten though. I keep Sirens, which are similar to Axolotl's, and keep Guppies, Minnows and two species of Shrimp with them. The River Shrimp are sometimes eaten, but they ignore the Fish, and Cherry Shrimp.


Sirens are well cool i thought they were endangered though? Might be getting confused though cause theres quite a few similar species.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't imagine an apple snail would eat a turtle. Unless the turtle had algae on its head, but I doubt it actually eat the turtles head.
cheers arthur


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they wer eporbably just sitting on the head noot eating it 


arthur cooke said:


> I can't imagine an apple snail would eat a turtle. Unless the turtle had algae on its head, but I doubt it actually eat the turtles head.
> cheers arthur


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Its not a good idea to keep apple snails in with axys, newts, frogs or toads because of the trap door hingy thingy (hows that for scientific) they have.
If the snail snaps the thingy shut it can trap limbs, gills or heads and lead to loss of limb or life. The only way to release the trapped amphib is to prise the snail open which in most cases will severly damage or kill the snail so you end up with 2 injured or dead pets.

Maddie


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

madelene said:


> Its not a good idea to keep apple snails in with axys, newts, frogs or toads because of the trap door hingy thingy (hows that for scientific) they have.
> If the snail snaps the thingy shut it can trap limbs, gills or heads and lead to loss of limb or life. The only way to release the trapped amphib is to prise the snail open which in most cases will severly damage or kill the snail so you end up with 2 injured or dead pets.
> 
> Maddie


that is true. but mine dont generally sit togtehr. so im sure mine will be fine.. (hope so)


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine didn't sit together either but I came home one day to find a dead ACT dead trapped by an apple snail.
When I posted about this on another forum at the time I heard so many horror stories from other folks that had similar stuff happen.

IMHO it just isn't worth the risk.
I rounded up all my apples and now they have a tank to themselves.

Maddie


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

madelene said:


> Mine didn't sit together either but I came home one day to find a dead ACT dead trapped by an apple snail.
> When I posted about this on another forum at the time I heard so many horror stories from other folks that had similar stuff happen.
> 
> IMHO it just isn't worth the risk.
> ...


hmmmm


----------



## Kevin_D (Oct 16, 2007)

tortoisechap said:


> Sirens are well cool i thought they were endangered though? Might be getting confused though cause theres quite a few similar species.


You may be thinking of the Olm? theres two species that are both endangered, they are similar to Sirens. I got my sirens from pollywog, as far as I know they arent endangered.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

can anyone post any pics of these pls?


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jul 30, 2006)

Do people realise that apple snails are tropical? There for should not be put in a cold water tank...

I have a link for you... These are reasons why Newts should NOT be mix with anything else other than the same animals, although in some cases this is not true, Padle tail newts will kill each other

Caudata Culture Articles - Species Mixing Disasters


Kevin: I am friends with the owner of Pollywog, lovely guy, a recommend his website very much.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> that is true. but mine dont generally sit togtehr. so im sure mine will be fine.. (hope so)


 
So you keeping the axy at tropical temps then or the snail at axy temps?

The two have tottally different requirements.

*edit, beaten to it.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou  i will take a look at it. 
The snail I kept in the past was in a tropical fish tank. I thought you could get cold water apple snails too. oh well.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i went with what people said in caudata.org.

tey are happy and been in there now 2/3 weeks.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> i went with what people said in caudata.org.
> 
> tey are happy and been in there now 2/3 weeks.


There is a thread on caudata.org today advising against snails and axys, also check out this link cos it gives some info.

Caudata Culture Articles - Species Mixing Disasters

Having seen first hand the damage they can do I am not prepared to take the risk with any of my amphibs.

Maddie


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i went with what people said in caudata.org.
> 
> tey are happy and been in there now 2/3 weeks.


 
do you run your whole life based on what someone on the internet told you?

I am sure there are threads on here advising absolute garbage too, doesn't mean they should be taken as gospel!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well.. i guess im not some kinda of expert like you.. one day i will be.......:whistling2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I know f-all about axies, i'm certianly no expert..

I know we have one in a tank, thats about it.

MY point was your sole way of researching seems to be posting on places like this. Don't forget ANYONE could have posted that thread telling you snails are fine. It does not necessarily make it true.

Why on earth people obsess so much over putting stuff in with other stuff i'll never know.

What can go in with axolotls?

More axolotls and axolotl food, plants.

End.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> well.. i guess im not some kinda of expert like you.. one day i will be.......:whistling2:


If that was directed at me well I don't claim to be an expert just someone who keeps various amphibs with a few years of experience.

My aim with my creatures is to provide them with the best possible standard of living and if that means keeping them alone rather than adding something that I consider pretty but potentially dangerous to their tanks then that is what I do.

Its about them not me.

Maddie


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not about you


madelene said:


> If that was directed at me well I don't claim to be an expert just someone who keeps various amphibs with a few years of experience.
> 
> My aim with my creatures is to provide them with the best possible standard of living and if that means keeping them alone rather than adding something that I consider pretty but potentially dangerous to their tanks then that is what I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i went with what people said in caudata.org.
> 
> tey are happy and been in there now 2/3 weeks.


Do you properly research you animals before getting them? Not as in asking people on forums, you could get a troll telling you anything. I mean, proper research, reading as many books as you can then asking experienced keepers their view on any queries you may have? You've rushed out buying 3 snakes in a month from different sources after enquiring about them on here for a week. Research? Quarantine?

Also re. apple snails and axy's, when I was researching axy's as my OH got one and I wanted to find out as much aas I could incase he couldn't look after it for some reason, the first site that came up on google said to house nothing but other axy's with them, and even then, young axy's can nibble eachother. This was a basic search, not in depth or anything.

Now you're telling other people that apple snails are fine to be housed with them. As Mason and others have said, these are tropical, so you can't have read up about them.

I'm sorry if it seems I'm having a go, but the animal's welfare is priority and you're forever posting asking questions that if you did a little research wouldn't need to be asked, and asking for help because one or another of your animal's is ill. Please please research before adding any more animals to your collection.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hate having to stick up for myself here, but what and what are you, do you kknow me? the only person who know me and my animals properly on this forum is me , master of darkness and minnow. thats all.

no one else knwos everythign about me or my animals. people liek you qhwho are quick to judge people on here - leave this foru,/dont come to this forum.


ashley said:


> Do you properly research you animals before getting them? Not as in asking people on forums, you could get a troll telling you anything. I mean, proper research, reading as many books as you can then asking experienced keepers their view on any queries you may have? You've rushed out buying 3 snakes in a month from different sources after enquiring about them on here for a week. Research? Quarantine?
> 
> Also re. apple snails and axy's, when I was researching axy's as my OH got one and I wanted to find out as much aas I could incase he couldn't look after it for some reason, the first site that came up on google said to house nothing but other axy's with them, and even then, young axy's can nibble eachother. This was a basic search, not in depth or anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

The best thing to put in the tank with your axolotl ( in my very humble opinion ) is nothing else. Axolotl in the wild are generally solitary, when they reproduce, pheromones are released and a male will 'lay ' his spermataphore and then guide a female over it..she'll then go off to do her axy thing and lay the eggs..they don't tend to socialise. You can keep more than one axolotl together if the tank is large enough and the conditions are good, but occasionally one may be injured..especially at feeding times. Near enough anything else that moves will become a food source ...be it good or bad. It is the axolotl nature to 'snatch' at any movement and what ever size it is.
When I first got my axolotl I started here for my research, progressed to other forums and have learnt far more than my tired old brain has ever learnt! I have never however taken what I am told as gospel though. I was like Blackrose and read that keeping apple snails with axolotl was fine..so of I went to e bay to buy some.Luckily one of the sellers there stated that they prefer warm water..so a little more research later I realised that they may not be at all suitable for tank sharing, especially as axolotl need much cooler water.
The closest my gang have to sharing anything is intentional live food, these being occasional fresh water shrimp and occasional guppies..all of which are quarantined first. The maximum the shrimp has lasted is a week as they get eaten, and I have one rogue guppy that has eluded the axoltl and me!


----------



## George @ York (Feb 2, 2008)

bellabelloo said:


> The best thing to put in the tank with your axolotl ( in my very humble opinion ) is nothing else. Axolotl in the wild are generally solitary, when they reproduce, pheromones are released and a male will 'lay ' his spermataphore and then guide a female over it..she'll then go off to do her axy thing and lay the eggs..they don't tend to socialise. You can keep more than one axolotl together if the tank is large enough and the conditions are good, but occasionally one may be injured..especially at feeding times. Near enough anything else that moves will become a food source ...be it good or bad. It is the axolotl nature to 'snatch' at any movement and what ever size it is.
> When I first got my axolotl I started here for my research, progressed to other forums and have learnt far more than my tired old brain has ever learnt! I have never however taken what I am told as gospel though. I was like Blackrose and read that keeping apple snails with axolotl was fine..so of I went to e bay to buy some.Luckily one of the sellers there stated that they prefer warm water..so a little more research later I realised that they may not be at all suitable for tank sharing, especially as axolotl need much cooler water.
> The closest my gang have to sharing anything is intentional live food, these being occasional fresh water shrimp and occasional guppies..all of which are quarantined first. The maximum the shrimp has lasted is a week as they get eaten, and I have one rogue guppy that has eluded the axoltl and me!


 
That sounds about right to me. I am looking to get a couple of axolotl at the mo, I had one a few years ago. The axolotl lived happy with a nice big algy eater I had! Not to sure about the shrimp never seen them before but I put guppies in the tank with my axolotl and he just ate them over the week!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't help it but I've heard a nice rocket salad and thousand islands dressing goes well with Axies


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hate having to stick up for myself here, but what and what are you, do you kknow me? the only person who know me and my animals properly on this forum is me , master of darkness and minnow. thats all.
> 
> no one else knwos everythign about me or my animals. people liek you qhwho are quick to judge people on here - leave this foru,/dont come to this forum.


 
Firstly, what am I - pretty self explanatory - I am a forum member with an OPINION. I was offering you my opinion, you know, what forums are made for? 

No-one else knows everything about you or your animals - obviously not but Im sure we can gather a rough idea from what you have posted on this, and other forums.

People like me who are quick to judge - I wasn't judging you, I have read god knows how many posts form you - my cats ill, what should i do, my axy has metamorphosized etc etc. Im sorry but if your cat's really ill, take it to a vet! 

Leave this forum, don't come to this forum - you have no right whatsoever to tell anyone to leave the forum! I am not the only person who has voiced their opinions to you. You are giving out wrong advice to other forum members, even when other experienced members are saying this is wrong! Should we all just stand back and watch everyone getting advice we know is wrong rather than give them the correct information and risk upsetting you and have to ''leave this forum''.

Don't think so.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

told you they eat heads!!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

they will eat anything thast can fit in their mouths and try to eat anything that won't


----------

